# New Paphiopedilum monograph.......



## Lars Pedersen (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi

It has been almost ten years since the last complete treatment of the genus, and many new species has been discovered.

A much needed updated monograph on the genus Paphiopedilum will be available soon.



Only a few clicks away from you.... soon.

Lars Pedersen
Moorland eBooks


----------



## The Mutant (Oct 1, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 1, 2012)

I have the 1st edition....any reason to get this also? How different is it? It is a very good book.


----------



## tim (Oct 1, 2012)

or you could just finally publish the volume 3 from the original series...


----------



## eggshells (Oct 1, 2012)

Sweet, i take it you can get this on the iPad?


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 1, 2012)

I assume it will only be in eBook format?


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2012)

Please let us know when it is available.


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Oct 2, 2012)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I have the 1st edition....any reason to get this also? How different is it? It is a very good book.



Hi

It has been allmost 10 years since the last treatment....

So many new species has been found.



Lars


----------



## John Boy (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, I won't buy it. No point supporting authors (only one of them) I dislike on a scale like that. There's better ways to spend money...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, we all know the issues with Guido's personality...they have been played out here as well as on other forums, multiple times. It doesn't matter- nobody here has to play with him. The issue is his science and his writing....and I have always been impressed with his books. Not to mention that in his writing, he is far less dogmatic than when he posts. I have the first edition of this book and it is excellent. I also have the books he did with the Baker's...too bad the 3rd volume could not be produced.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 3, 2012)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Well, we all know the issues with Guido's personality...they have been played out here as well as on other forums, multiple times. It doesn't matter- nobody here has to play with him. The issue is his science and his writing....and I have always been impressed with his books. Not to mention that in his writing, he is far less dogmatic than when he posts. I have the first edition of this book and it is excellent. I also have the books he did with the Baker's...too bad the 3rd volume could not be produced.



I agree.


----------

